# Too much pumpkin?



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I know that canned pumpkin can be given to dogs to help with runny stools. I have actually been giving my 6 mo old GSD a spoonful of pumpkin twice a day with her meals. It has done a great job of firming up her stools (no there is no underlying health problems, we have had her tested for anything and everything and changed her food, but we still randomly will have soft poop for a few days every now and then). We think that she just needs that little bit of extra fiber that the pumpkin provides

Anyway, is it okay to give her pumpkin everyday? or is it something that should only be given for a day or two? She only gets about a tablespoon with each meal.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We are doing it three times a day and have been for months, with the OK from the vet.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been using canned pumpkin mixed with kibble in Kylie's kongs. It takes about 1 week for me to use up a can.

I'm planning to mix things up a bit by using mashed butternut squash for this purpose after we finish off our current can of pumpkin.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> We are doing it three times a day and have been for months, with the OK from the vet.


Good to know, thanks!



AngieW said:


> I've been using canned pumpkin mixed with kibble in Kylie's kongs. It takes about 1 week for me to use up a can.


I bet she would love that! What ratio of pumpkin to kibble do you use? And do you freeze it?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You can freeze it in globs on a cookie sheet then move the frozen globs to a ziploc bag, but I just put the contents of the can in a mug and spoon it from there. 

Adds beautiful red pigment to the coat. Good stuff.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is a difference in feeding pumpkin because you want to and feeding pumpkin to solve a problem . Abnormal stools indicate some problem in digesting and absorbing nutrients . If you are feeding low quality irritating kibble then all the pumpkin is doing is acting as a mechanical block, adding bulk to absorb some of the liquids which normally would be reabsorbed in the intestine - or there may be a motility problem which may be the result of low thyroid .
Pumpkin in those cases treats a symptom, masks the problem temporarily , but never gets to the heart of the matter and addresses the cause.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

carmspack said:


> there is a difference in feeding pumpkin because you want to and feeding pumpkin to solve a problem .


I do understand that, but you have to realize, we have tried everything. She was tested for every kind of parasite, infection, and whatnot, multiple times, always negative. She was tested for EPI, and all her levels were well within normal. She had multiple blood tests, and her stomach ultrasounded. We have spend over a $1,500 in vet bills alone. That quite a bit for newlyweds just out of school. She was on Hill's ID food for months because it was the only thing that produced solid stool. However she stopped gaining weight, she was all skin and bones. Now she is on Blue Buffalo Basic (its limited ingredient so its easier on her) and she is doing mounds better! She has gained 7 pounds (bringing her up to 47 lbs at 6 1/2 months), she coat has improved and she is back to being a crazy spunky puppy. We never did get an answer to what was causing it. Sometimes she will go weeks with good solid stool, and then randomly we have two or three bad days. The pumpkin just helps. 

I know that you just trying to help (we all love our pups here!) I just want to make sure that you realize that I am not some lazy momma who found something that just fixes a problem so I don't have to deal with it. 

But really, who likes picking up soft poo?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

never said so (I know that you just trying to help (we all love our pups here!) I just want to make sure that you realize that I am not some lazy momma who found something that just fixes a problem so I don't have to deal with it) -- get some enzyme supplements even if it is Prozyme -- get some broad spectrum probiotics . Who likes picking up goopy poo - not me ! I never imagined ever ever in my life that I would get so much e-mail , have so many phone calls -- hear so much about POO --


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

carmspack said:


> get some enzyme supplements even if it is Prozyme -- get some broad spectrum probiotics . -


I will thanks. And tell me about it, I never thought I would spend so much time just staring a poo! nor did i think i would be "that person" who gets so excited when their dogs goes potty. :crazy: The things we do for our dogs...


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

I use just enough pumpkin to be able to "glue" the kibble together. It's anywhere from 1-3 tablespoons in each Kong, depending on the size of the Kong. The pink puppy kong doesn't hold much food at all, so one tablespoon is plenty to mix with the kibble to get it to stick.

I always freeze the Kongs after I get them loaded.

Her first Kong in the morning is just stuffed with as much kibble as I can fit into it and she only has to work for about 5 minutes to get it empty. 

If her Kongs that have kibble and pumpkin mixed together are unfrozen, it takes her maybe 15 minutes to empty them. If they are frozen, it can take her as much as an hour.

For the dumbbell Kong, I put peanut butter on one end (to seal the hole) and put that end down in a yogurt cup. Then I stuff it with the kibble mixed with pumpkin. Then I seal the other end with peanut butter. I freeze it with it still standing in the cup.

I have 4 Kongs. I usually just stuff the small hexagonal one with plain kibble first thing. After she finishes that off, I take her for about 1-1.5 mile walk. Then I stuff that same Kong with a mix of kibble and pumpkin for her to work on while I fill her other 3 Kongs and get them into the freezer.

The rest of her kibble for the day is hand-fed as training treats with the remainder from that going into her Bob-a-lot toy.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

I love your signature! haha.....

“Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read.” 
-Groucho Marx


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

My vet is the one who suggested pumpkin to me. I give her a cup or so a day. Nothing was wrong with her, no parasites, worms anything or any other under lying reason. She said some shepherds are just susceptible to runny stools and nothing to worry about.


----------

